# Xorg giving blank screen/segfaulting.



## TjPhysicist (Jul 7, 2013)

I am running 9-S_TABLE_ with the newest version of everything (_I_ am in the process of installing freebsd FreeBSD on this computer). When I got to X.Org, I configured it (as per handbook) and _it_ goes fine. but then when *I* run Xorg, *I* get a black screen (switching to TTY makes this worse). _The l_og tells me that Xorg segfaulted.

I have _a_ HD 4200 Radeon _g_raphics _c_ard. 

In short, here is a log: http://bpaste.net/show/112502/


----------



## jozze (Jul 7, 2013)

It's because you use the new X.Org (maybe you have WITH_NEW_XORG enabled somewhere -- make sure this variable is not even mentioned your in make.conf -- the switch works if the variable is defined, regardless of its value), because acceleration for X with the new X.Org has so far only been enabled for Intel graphics.

So rebuild X.Org with all the dependencies with either `# portmaster -f x11/xorg` or `# portupgrade -Rf x11/xorg`.

It's the same error as here.


----------



## TjPhysicist (Jul 7, 2013)

_A_ah thank you. I just randomly tried with _the_ old _X.O_rg, and it worked, even before *I* saw your post, thanks.


----------



## jozze (Jul 7, 2013)

Aha, okay, cool! I'm glad you worked it out . Have fun!


----------

